
Flame retardants: The role of Big Tobacco  - wglb
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/watchdog/flames/ct-met-flames-tobacco-20120508,0,6090419,full.story
======
wglb
One of the key players in this story is Andrew McGuire
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_McGuire> a MacArthur Prize Fellow.

